# Piano



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am trying to sell a piano but I dont know how to do that in this forum, the forum more appropriate for that doesn't allowed me to post anything any suggestions


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Did you post it in the Barter Board?


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I was not allowed to post in the Barter board and I dont know why



Rick said:


> Did you post it in the Barter Board?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I do not understand that.

Did you post it in the Barter Board, amd if so was it deleted or closed.

If so you would have to PM Angie for more information.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just saw this and will check and find out why he cannot get in the barter board.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

You are trying to sell something that isn't in much demand.

You have to either find someone who is LOOKING for a piano, or find someone who used to play and would like to play again. 

It's bad enough trying to GIVE away a piano for free let alone trying to SELL one.

The other problem with the piano is their size and weight. You either need to get a group of big burly guys (and hope and pray they don't scratch, drop, or damage the piano or doorways) or pay a professional moving company to move them. Either way is going to cost you - the first you might get by with a case of beer - the later - cold hard cash.

You need to get your ads in the papers / stores where pianists are likely to see it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It looks like a VERY nice piano!!! Good luck and hope you sell it fast!!!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

It is a beautiful piano! I have to agree with Michael Smith's comments, though. My parents finally gave away their antique Clark baby grand because no one wanted to buy it. Uprights and studios are a bit easier to sell, especially if they are made by a sought after company.

Sometimes a nursing home or a restaurant might be interested. Do you have a music school/college nearby? Their students might prefer to practice on a piano, rather than a keyboard. (I always hated the touch/reaction of plastic keyboard keys!) 

If you are only looking to get rid of it and can afford to donate it, you can get a nice tax write-off by giving it to a charity or a school. I serve on the board of a non-profit music organization that accepts donated instruments. Maybe there is something similar near you?


----------

